

New book Kevin Kelly: What Technology Wants - beeker
http://www.kk.org/books/what-technology-wants.php

======
marilyn
Kevin Kelly's TED talk is well worth watching:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_kelly_tells_technology_s_epic...](http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_kelly_tells_technology_s_epic_story.html)

------
wmf
I haven't read the book yet, but presumably you can get a taste of it from his
blog: <http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/>

